# Do Tortoises Migrate?



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you think that tortoises follow migration patterns? Even if its just from dry to wet areas annually. Do we know if they move to wetter areas to nest and as adults live where its dry?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think I've read anywhere that they do, but in some species I'd consider it likely that they travel a considerable distance to get to good breeding grounds if needed, not truly a migration though in a classic sense of the word.

In the case of G.p.p. I SUSPECT that eggs will be laid close to the coast in or near the forest belt along the cape of south africa. The environment there seems much more forgiving to eggs and hatchlings than the hotter drier belts inland. I haven't found any info online about this however.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2010)

they don't migrate at least none I know of do, they do have a territory that they patrol, and it can be big. Maybe sea turtles can be considered migratory, though since little is known of how they spend their younger years ,it might not be accurate.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2010)

I've never heard that they do. I think it might depend on the species too. More research is definitely needed on wild tortoises. Where are all the kids trying to get college degrees? Doesn't anybody want to do their doctoral thesis on tortoise migration patterns or the ecology of hatchling tortoises?

My wife did her thesis on E. coli H157. I told her I already know all I need to know about SH** and she should research something more worthwhile. She didn't find that very funny...


----------



## Angi (Nov 13, 2010)

Tom I think we can count on Marty to do some type of tortoise thesis. I would be interested to see a thread about what your wife learnd about E. Coli it is scary sh!#.

If they are territorial I would not think they would migrate. It would be interesting to learn more though.


----------



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess I'm not really talking about "Ice Age" type of migrations or even Elephants on the Serengetti type migrations. I'm thinking more like its raining on the mountain slopes, lets go lay some eggs type migration, or I need to lay some eggs lets head for wetter terrain type migration. It would be interesting to find out that all the tortoises people see in the wild durring certain times of the year at certain places were either all male or all female....HMMMMM


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 13, 2010)

The only tortoises that migrate are female Galapagos tortoises. They do this on most of the islands. They go from feeding/breeding areas to the areas that they need to lay eggs in and yes it's usually from an elevation to more towards the coast.
As far as I know every other tortoise species lays within 300 yards of their home range.

Danny


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 15, 2010)

All of my tortoise migrate twice annually-indoors to outdoors in the spring and then outdoors to indoors in the fall-in wagons. 
They have it made!


----------

